# Tablet won't recharge



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Try charging it with it's proper charger in the charging port, Sometimes the USB port goes dead. 

Take it to a repair shop , try a new USB cable, Best But store for the newest and latest Widget.



ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

With it plugged into the charger, will it actually turn on?

If so, search for a free battery calibration app. I had a very similar problem with my phone and that got it working right again.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I left the tablet plugged in and went to work on my house for an hour. It is now up to 7% charged.

So it just took a lonnnnnnnng time for it to wake up the fully drained battery.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yup, those old ni-cads are stubborn sometimes.



ED


----------



## foxman09 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ya they are


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

This really is annoying. I suggest you charge it just before it is completely drained. I used to charge mine at 5% battery to avoid this charging issue. also it could be that the USB port u plugged it in isn't giving enough electricity to charge it at optimum rates. If this continues to happen on that same USB port try the one that is beside the LAN port. that usually has enough electricity to power most devices.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

USB charging is slow to begin with, use AC much faster.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> Yup, those old ni-cads are stubborn sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ED


Actually, it uses a Lithium polymer battery....The entire Tablet is only around $20, why don't you just buy a new one?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Canarywood1 said:


> USB charging is slow to begin with, use AC much faster.


Not always.

The newer mobos are coming out with increased amperage at the USB ports specifically for charging. They also offer full time charging even with the computer off.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

If it is taking a charge (you claimed it is up to 7%) plug it directly into the wall, I would be hard pressed if you cant find an AC to USB charger laying about.

have the tablet turned off to charge. That way no power is being used to keep it turned on.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Bob Sanders said:


> Not always.
> 
> The newer mobos are coming out with increased amperage at the USB ports specifically for charging. They also offer full time charging even with the computer off.


 
Right, but his is 4.0 and probably won't have that.


----------



## kathmorgan12 (Jul 22, 2016)

Are you using the original charger? if not try buying the original one. Also, probably the battery is dead already or the reason might be it is super low batt.


----------



## SawdustJ (Mar 16, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> Actually, it uses a Lithium polymer battery....The entire Tablet is only around $20, why don't you just buy a new one?


This has got to be the most sense I have read all day


----------

